# Home made pizza sticking to non stick tray



## Paulsgirl (29 Mar 2009)

Wondering if anyone has any suggestions on this.

I make my own pizza's and when I put them on a non-stick tray in the oven (just an ordinary baking tray), they stick so much that they're almost impossible to get off the tray without breaking the pizza base.

I can't really use a pizza tray as they have holes in them and the topping on the homemade pizza's usually fall over the sides a bit during cooking.

Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions.  Thanks.


----------



## jhegarty (29 Mar 2009)

grease proof paper on the tray ?


----------



## Pique318 (30 Mar 2009)

Sprinkle of flour on the tray ? Always worked for me mammy when she used to bake brown bread....god them were the days


----------



## Simeon (30 Mar 2009)

Well said Pique318. Just exactly as my mother and grandmother did. Your last line sounded like Mary Hopkin


----------



## myate (30 Mar 2009)

Do yourself a favour, get yourself a Pizza stone. They're the business. Only about €15. Make your pizza, have the stone heating in the oven while you do it so it's piping hot (max oven temp), then slide ur pizza onto it in the oven. 10 mins and its cooked. No need for flour, grease paper anything. Next best thing apart from a proper open oven!


----------



## gillarosa (30 Mar 2009)

myate said:


> Do yourself a favour, get yourself a Pizza stone. They're the business. Only about €15. Make your pizza, have the stone heating in the oven while you do it so it's piping hot (max oven temp), then slide ur pizza onto it in the oven. 10 mins and its cooked. No need for flour, grease paper anything. Next best thing apart from a proper open oven!


 
Sounds great, where do they stock them?


----------



## micheller (30 Mar 2009)

You can buy them on Ebay too if you can't find anywhere to buy them locally. They really are a great idea, also sprinkle a little semolina flour onto the peel before you roll them in.


----------



## Smashbox (30 Mar 2009)

I would think you aren't putting enough flour on the base, ie the bottom of the base where its touching the tray


----------



## RonanC (30 Mar 2009)

I got my Pizza Stone in Arnotts, think it was about €20, but money well spent. Keeps the pizza warm for ages after you take it out of the oven too!!


----------



## gillarosa (30 Mar 2009)

micheller said:


> You can buy them on Ebay too if you can't find anywhere to buy them locally. They really are a great idea, also sprinkle a little semolina flour onto the peel before you roll them in.


 
Thanks for that tip, that would provide that nice little crunchy finish you get on some bases? the home made option makes you feel less guilty about eating Pizza as a dinner staple lol.


----------



## Paulsgirl (30 Mar 2009)

Thats great.  Will definitely look into those Pizza Stones and also will try a little extra flour on the base in the meantime.  Thanks for your help.  How I love my home made pizza's.


----------



## myate (30 Mar 2009)

As a previous post says a little semolina does the job on the stone...but the bottom of the base of the pizza should have enough semolina on it anyway.  They have them on ebay, but they're heavy (€ for postage). I got mine in TKMaxx...nice big 20 inch one...just fits in the oven! (The thinner the base, the easier it is to get a nice crispy base). You should get a peel also, as mentioned above...makes it so much easier to slide the pizza into the oven & onto the stone...and getting it out is a breeze too!


----------



## micheller (30 Mar 2009)

I think we ordered from these guys, you can get the exact dimensions for your oven which is great:
[broken link removed]

If I remember correctly it did cost about 80-100 euro to get 2 delivered but they are so well worth the money. You can make bread on them too and the heated stone really improves the cooking process. Best of luck


----------



## Smashbox (30 Mar 2009)

Can we taste the final product?


----------



## Paulsgirl (31 Mar 2009)

I make most of my bread in a breadmaker but need to advance a bit to the oven after I've perfected the pizza's.  

Just on the pizza stone.  I've seen some advertised with metal handles, this would be very handy indeed.

Do most come with a kind of holder on them or just the stone?  Will check in Arnotts at the weekend but just wondering if anyone has one of these in the meantime.


----------



## myate (31 Mar 2009)

Most are just the stone. You stick the stone in before making the pizza, heat it and oven up at max temp. When you've the pizza ready to put in, that's where a peel is handy...just slide it straight into the oven & onto the stone...no need to take the stone out when its super hot...therefore no need for metal handles!


----------



## Celtwytch (31 Mar 2009)

Pardon my ignorance, but what exactly is a _peel_?


----------



## myate (31 Mar 2009)

A pizza peel! The shovel like thingy you see them use in (good) restaurants to slide the pizza into and out of the oven. You can get ones with shorter handles for home use.


----------



## Smashbox (31 Mar 2009)




----------



## Sherman (31 Mar 2009)

micheller said:


> I think we ordered from these guys, you can get the exact dimensions for your oven which is great:
> [broken link removed]
> 
> If I remember correctly it did cost about 80-100 euro to get 2 delivered but they are so well worth the money. You can make bread on them too and the heated stone really improves the cooking process. Best of luck


 
They look great! Have just started making our own pizza dough and I have to say we'll never go back to bought pizzas. Might have to invest in a good solid German pizza stone...


----------



## Paulsgirl (31 Mar 2009)

And sorry, a silly question but when you're finished with the stone, where do you store it?  Is it not super heavy?  Just wondering as I have very little storage in my kitchen and wondering how difficult it may be to store.

Thanks! 

Hopefully thats the last of my questions!


----------



## micheller (31 Mar 2009)

Sherman said:


> They look great! Have just started making our own pizza dough and I have to say we'll never go back to bought pizzas. Might have to invest in a good solid German pizza stone...



If you feel like that about pizza, try this recipe for tortilla's. You honestly will NEVER want to eat the packet wraps ever ever again  Really fantastic. People don't understand why we bother- until they taste them!!! You don't have to follow the filling- just make a regular chilli or whatever you fancy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBgsLmDcL78
Add home-made guacamole and.....well, I lived on them when I was preggers.

Paulsgirl: we leave one stone in the bottom of the oven, we never move it. And the other we move in and out depending on whether we need the space or not.


----------



## Paulsgirl (1 Apr 2009)

Thanks Micheller!


----------



## Celtwytch (2 Apr 2009)

Thanks, Myate for the explanation, and Smashbox for the illustration


----------



## Smashbox (2 Apr 2009)

I loves me pictures haha


----------

